# Spalted Pecan



## rhossack (Oct 19, 2013)

Haven't posted or made much lately but here is a piece of Spalted Pecan that I saved from a firewood box. Pretty bad shape and since I didn't want to fire up the vacuum pump for one blank I took my scottish approach to stabilizing with radically thinned epoxy and painted on the blank to let the wood soak it up. Lots of coffee grounds used on this one.







A friends set up with 3 pallets of BEB waiting to visit the modified mill.






What to do with a bunch of Madrone heartwood, get a bunch ready for bottle stoppers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 19, 2013)

Nice mill is it in the Spokane area. PS beautiful Pen!!!!


----------



## DKMD (Oct 19, 2013)

Nice looking pen!

What's your setup for stoppers? I've always used a threaded mandrel, but it looks like you've got a different system.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2013)

Beautiful pen. 

I must admit I have no idea what I'm looking at in the bottom picture.


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 19, 2013)

Having done tons of spalted pecan, I got to say that that is a really nice piece! Glad you didn't think it too far gone to 'bother' with....it would have been a shame to toss that into the firebox!! Well done!!!!


You keep digging in the wood pile though, and this winter will get mighty cold!!!!





Scott (my wife won't hear of a cold house) B


----------



## rhossack (Oct 19, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice mill is it in the Spokane area.


In Rathdrum, ID to be exact ... he pulled the engine he was running on propane but it stunk up the shop so he put a 30hp electric motor on it and it walks through everything like a hot knife on butter


> PS beautiful Pen!!!!


thx


----------



## rhossack (Oct 19, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Nice looking pen!


thank you


> What's your setup for stoppers? I've always used a threaded mandrel, but it looks like you've got a different system.



They are SS304 and you epoxy them into the wood. No need for a tap to thread the blank.






My friend makes them and some other useful things like an articulating arm.


----------



## rhossack (Oct 19, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Beautiful pen.
> 
> I must admit I have no idea what I'm looking at in the bottom picture.


thanks Kevin ... the bottom picture is showing how he saves some heart wood from the madrone cut offs. He glues bottle stopper posts into the cent and then turns them. On the left of the pic you can see some laying on thier side with the post clearly in view.

I think he gets $3.50 per blank this way with the post and all you do is put it in the chuck and turn.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 19, 2013)

rhossack said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice mill is it in the Spokane area.
> ...



Is he a great big guy with all the stuff- if so I have to meet him....... Nice saw.


----------



## rhossack (Oct 19, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> Having done tons of spalted pecan, I got to say that that is a really nice piece! Glad you didn't think it too far gone to 'bother' with....it would have been a shame to toss that into the firebox!! Well done!!!!


thank you sir


> You keep digging in the wood pile though, and this winter will get mighty cold!!!!


Not my fire ... if you look closely at the second pic with the sawmill in it in the background is four 8' x 8' x 8" that he tosses all his waste from the bowl blanks he cuts on that 27"(?)" bandsaw and that is how he helps heat his 20K+ shop in the winter.



> Scott (my wife won't hear of a cold house) B


we keep the house here at 58º during the winter ... cold put a sweater on <LOL>


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 19, 2013)

Great coloring in that one!!

Les


----------



## rhossack (Oct 20, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Is he a great big guy with all the stuff- if so I have to meet him....... Nice saw.



Where are you located in E WA?

He is a big guy ... not much to look at but the FBE tree stump holds some interest but he is an inventor and has a very active mind.






One of our wood turners developed Parkinson and another is wheel chair bound.

He made a sit down stand for the lathe (Oneway?) for the fellow in the wheel chair and came up with a articulating arm design that was functional.

He came up with this for the unsteady hand shaking caused by this disease:






I have this on my wish list and will be the first purchase after I get my Grizzly GO733 lathe. Although he has one on a midi and just may pop for that before Christmas since my "Lathe Fund" keeps disappearing under the guise of, the grandsons needs by someone in this household ... 

He opens his shop the first Saturday of the month during the fall and winter and has 6+ lathes scattered about his business for folks to turn on.


----------



## rhossack (Oct 20, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> Great coloring in that one!!


Thanks Les ... almost missed this


----------

